# Im buying this horse soon need input please



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

4-8 is a big age difference and if these are for sale pix they should atleast show his head!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> if these are for sale pix they should atleast show his head!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Depends on the head really, I've seen some that would go down in value if though showed the head:lol:


----------



## Nmgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

he was told he was 4 by the owners before but also has been told he is older by other ranchers that went to go see him so i will see tomorrow.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Teeth will reveal the age, but yeah long back, nice slope to shoulder. A cutie


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Just throwing this out there: I do NOT like the look of those feet.


----------



## Skunkworks (Oct 22, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> Just throwing this out there: I do NOT like the look of those feet.


Is it just me, or does he seem a little cow hocked? He is a cutey though.


----------



## Nmgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks everyone I will be going to see him this evening after work! im so excited. i will take some better pictures and tell you all how he is   wish me luck!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The owner is wrong about the breed of the horse. He cannot possibly be a TB x QH with nothing else in there. He has tobiano markings under that grey from what I can see, which rules out that particular cross.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Your title says "I'm buying this horse" - is that the case or are you just going to look at the horse to consider a purchase? I ask because it is very clear you are excited and I'd hate to see you get so caught up in that that you are blind/deaf to valid concerns and end up making a poorly advised purchase.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Horse looks pretty good from what I can see. 

Needs a farrier.. those feet need trimming big time and his neck looks a bit short. 

Personally I don't care about the head (you don't ride the head). I DO care about how the head sits on the neck (which you cannot see).


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

Without saying anything about the horse, what does it say that (1) the pictures don't show anything, (2) he is overdue for farrier care and (3) others have stated that the horse is not 4 as advertised?

The horse may be great, but you shouldn't just believe whatever the seller tells you. IMO, make sure you see him ridden, ride him yourself and visit more than once.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, the pictures aren't great, but from what I can see, he looks like he has a very long back and loin, with weak loin coupling. His head is down in every picture so its hard to tell, but his shoulder looks pretty upright and he neck looks like it ties in low and is pencil thin...possible ewe neck?

For sure his feet need to be done asap, he could also use some groceries! 

Let us know what you thought in person!


----------

